# Just made a rub cage - photo and videolink



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Just made a "Rub cage" 2 weeks ago, they love the second floor and are there all the time and sleep there. Attached is a photo of it in the making but it´s better to see the video. They run up and down to the second floor on the rope.
I know they will gnaw the second floor´s sting off, will put something stronger to hold up the second floor later, it has lasted for at least 2 weeks now so I think it will last a bit longer. 

Here is a video, first time I put a video on youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ5gIq5N ... tube_gdata

How do you like it?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Great looking RUB!

Don't be surprised though, if they chew through the ropes, and make the second floor fall.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice, as long as you know the ropes and cardboard aren't going to last very long. Cute video.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks 
Yes I will put something stronger for the second floor as soon as I get myself in to a building store, want to have something that is strong with clicks on the top for easy removing for cleaning. Is chain safe? big chain so their toes don´t get stuck? ...hmmmm....

But the best thing is that they use downstairs for peeing and pooping and upstairs for chilling out and sleeping so upsairs was sooo clean when I cleaned the cage  awesome. 
And they don´t soil their foodbowl, perhaps because it´s too cute haha I think. I use the foodbowl that is upside down in the middle to put treats such as seeds, vegetable and stuff so it doesn´t get lost in the bedding. They know it and LOOOVE when I put a treat there, come running down all excited ;D


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Chain should be good. 
You can probably buy a good amount of it from a craft store, the kind to make jewelry with, for pretty cheap. 

It's more flexible than the kind you'd get at a hardware store, so it would be easy to attach to the cage.


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

carft store of course, thanks will check that out


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I mean, avoid the gold, and silver! 
That stuff -IS- exspensive.


----------

